# Fall Foilage



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's few pics of some autumn colors taken this week. I'd like to see some pics from different areas. So feel free to post some pics from around where you live.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

*Our Fall Foilage in Northern PA today!*

Quite the contrast from yours!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

You beat me to it Jeff!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

The rocks and dirt don't change much throughout the season. The light and color does, but ya gotta be here to appreciate it. All the cottonwoods and russian olive and stuff by the river has faded out. The ducks and geese look good though. All taken this afternoon.


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

Not all the trees have changed yet here, but there are some.



(click for larger version)


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

http://www.mountaincampfarm.com/default.php


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

A couple weeks ago. No filter...all natural.









Turkeys running amongst the last of our corn.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------

